# She taught me to ride. <3



## PhelanVelvel (Jan 6, 2012)

Aw. D: What a sweet story, and what a great experience. I wish I grew up on a 50-acre farm, learning to ride like that! It sounds like she had a long and happy life. :3


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

She looks like she was a great mare. I miss my "Taffy" every day. I hope you have another that fills that empty place in your heart, I am still looking.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

So touching, thank you for sharing.  A special horse like that should always be remembered. I hope I one day have the opportunity to live the same thing (as in find such a special horse and be able to spend time with him before he passed away).


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She was pretty, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## abbyduke (Mar 23, 2012)

Ohh I miss her, but..the 5 horses that we have now help a lot. No other horse will ever replace her, but..these 5 are definitely the most special, & are the horses that I've loved and enjoyed the most since her.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing-the "been there-done that" horses are so great!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

What an amazing horse! She seems to have taught you a lot.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss; what a wonderful horse she was


----------



## HighCountryPleasure (May 12, 2012)

R.I.P 
Sorry for your loss. :-(


----------

